# Paper tuning help on Hoyt Rampage XT



## gator2thdoc (Feb 15, 2011)

xcr 1.5 said:


> My fletching tears are about a half inch left of the field point hole. I tried moving my rest but if i move it any further my fletchings will impact the riser. The up and down seems perfect so thats not an issue. Since i cant move my rest any further, what else can i do to bring the field point mark to the LEFT? Or is this something that has to be done at a pro shop?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read...
> 
> ...


It may sound weird,but move your rest to the left. Sometimes you have to go in the same direction as the tear to remove it.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Try a different arrow (spine, length, point weight)


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Put a twist in the left side of the bus


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tried moving the rest the other way with worse results... And what is a "BUS"? And upon further research I do NOT have the right spine... I will try a stiffer spine arrow tomorrow and post the details


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Bus is the bus cable. The one that attaches to the outside of the top limbs


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

kjwhfsd said:


> Bus is the bus cable. The one that attaches to the outside of the top limbs


Wish I had a bow press... And the stiffer spined arrow didnt help either. I'll take it into an archery shop today and get this figured out.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

How I've been doing my Hoyt's lately is to do a French tune. Take a shot close and then go back to 20 yards ensuring the left/right is good. 

Then I use the yokes to give perfect bullets in paper. If it is a tail left tear ad a twist to the left side of the split buss cable and take a twist out of the right side. You will get to a point where you will only need a half twist in one of the splits to get it perfect.


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Took it in to my local pro shop today and all he had to do was play with the cables for about 5 minutes and I'm shooting bullet holes. Thanks everybody for the help.

Keith


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you know what they ended up doing to fix it?


----------

